# It's National Save For Retirement Week.    Did You Know That?



## Lon (Oct 20, 2016)

I just found this out when I signed into my Vanguard account.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 20, 2016)

It's a bit late for most of today's Seniors to start "saving for retirement".  If they haven't done so already, they are SOL.  This is a message that should be hammered home to young people just getting started in their careers.  If these youngsters don't start setting a percentage aside for their retirements, they are going to be in dire straits when their time comes.


----------



## Carla (Oct 20, 2016)

Some can but will they? Others may be struggling to pay off loans and others may not have two nickels to rub together. It is important, however, unless they begin saving a substantial amount, even that may not be enough without a pension. SS may be reduced or gone. This is one of my concerns, I am worried for future generations!


----------



## Manatee (Oct 20, 2016)

But, I retired 19 years ago.


----------

